# Most Complete Style of Kung Fu at all ranges



## Hopkins0603 (Jul 19, 2011)

This is probably a dangerous question to ask, and its not a who's style is better question. I am just interested in peoples opinion of which style that they think is a good allround style that covers all ranges of combat and why.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 19, 2011)

- Why do you ask? 

- What style(s) of CMA are you looking at?

- Define what you mean by complete?

All styles of CMA have Kicking, punching, Qinna and Shuaijiao to varying degrees

I do not mean to sound sarcastic but I suggest looking here so you can ask more specific question, by the way, that link is only a partial list


----------



## mograph (Jul 19, 2011)

I fear you will not find a satisfactory answer. Are you able to evaluate the worth of the opinions you'll find here? What would convince you that an art is complete: the number of forms, the number of weapons, the speed at which the student can learn to fight, the kind of opponent the artist can defeat? And finally, would you have the time to learn everything in this complete art? Twenty, thirty years, full-time?Please reflect on Xuesheng's questions, and maybe you can find the art that's right for you, that's taught where you live and that you'll be able to achieve reasonable success in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## ggg214 (Jul 19, 2011)

To:Hopkins
if you are a freshman who is looking for a style to practise, i can understand your question. once you find a "completed" style with all kinds of fighting skills and practise it, then you could learn all of them and become a grandmaster of full knowledge in finghting skills. 
but i should say it's impossible. because it's limited by time, energy, personal character and many facters, you will never learn and  grasp all the fighting skills. even for the grandmaster in the past, they just were good at several skills. 
therefore, finding a style matching your request is impossible and a waste of time. 
if you are not for the purpose of deciding a style to learn, you can ignore my point above.


----------



## ilhe4e12345 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am  no expert on the topic of "complete martial arts systems" but from what i have seen and been told isnt CLF the most complete all range system? I never studied the system myself but a few of the other black belts that train with my Sifu have backrounds in CLF and when we spar that usually turns into a topic of conversation. I am taking 7 Star Praying Mantis and as much as i love the style and will continue to train in it, i am not entirely too sure if it would be described as a complete system for all ranges. Dont get me wrong, im not saying its a bad or useless system or cant keep up with any other systems but i believe its mostly a mid to short range system. I love it, but CLf is the only thing that comes to mind when i hear "complete" but thats not an insult to any other sytle or system.


----------



## clfsean (Jul 20, 2011)

ilhe4e12345 said:


> I am  no expert on the topic of "complete martial arts systems" but from what i have seen and been told isnt CLF the most complete all range system? I never studied the system myself but a few of the other black belts that train with my Sifu have backrounds in CLF and when we spar that usually turns into a topic of conversation. I am taking 7 Star Praying Mantis and as much as i love the style and will continue to train in it, i am not entirely too sure if it would be described as a complete system for all ranges. Dont get me wrong, im not saying its a bad or useless system or cant keep up with any other systems but i believe its mostly a mid to short range system. I love it, but CLf is the only thing that comes to mind when i hear "complete" but thats not an insult to any other sytle or system.



Eh... it's not "complete". Nothing is "complete". 

It is well geared for fighting in most all of the stand up ranges. It provides plenty of range options and tools. Some styles are better at other ranges almost exclusively. But CLF covers everything pretty ok. It has plenty of kum na & seui gok but those aren't exclusive to CLF either. 

It works well. But again, it's up to the person, not the style. The style is just a tool kit but that's all. You can give me a scalpel, but it doesn't make me a surgeon. It's just a tool.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 20, 2011)

I think the question is academic and of little real-world value, to be honest.  Some of the systems out there are rather rare.  Every small or mid-sized city doesn't have a school teaching these systems, and even most of the big cities do not have teachers either.  So even if one were able to identify the "most complete style", it is of little value if there are no teachers nearby and instruction is inaccessible.  I happen to study Tibetan White Crane.  I believe in it, I have huge faith in it, I think it's da bomb.  That's simply my opinion.  But finding quality instruction is extremely difficult anywhere in the world, moreso in places like North and South America, Europe, Australia, etc.  It is a RARE system, there are VERY FEW people teaching it anywhere nowadays, and MOST of those who are teaching it ARE REALLY NO GOOD and should not be teaching it.  So if I were to convince the OP that Tibetan White Crane is the answer, he is probably in no position to pursue study of it anyway.  Even if he is in one of the very few cities where someone does teach it, most of those teachers I would not recommend anyways.

The OP ought to look at what is available in his area, and then go from there.  Find the one that seems the best "fit" for him.


----------



## ilhe4e12345 (Jul 20, 2011)

clfsean said:


> Eh... it's not "complete". Nothing is "complete".
> 
> It is well geared for fighting in most all of the stand up ranges. It provides plenty of range options and tools. Some styles are better at other ranges almost exclusively. But CLF covers everything pretty ok. It has plenty of kum na & seui gok but those aren't exclusive to CLF either.
> 
> It works well. But again, it's up to the person, not the style. The style is just a tool kit but that's all. You can give me a scalpel, but it doesn't make me a surgeon. It's just a tool.



i do agree with you on what your saying here. I totally agree there is no complete style and really it all comes down to the person. You can spend 20 years of your life learning any style studying every single day and not being able to use it in a real life situation or you can learn the basics of any white level style and be able to protect yourself...it all does come down to the person and what they are whiling to do when it comes to studying the style.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 20, 2011)

Hopkins0603 said:


> This is probably a dangerous question to ask, and its not a who's style is better question. I am just interested in peoples opinion of which style that they think is a good allround style that covers all ranges of combat and why.


I don't think you will find one really , it's a bit like you want a sniper rifle that also doubles as a shotgun.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> I don't think you will find one really , it's a bit like you want a sniper rifle that also doubles as a shotgun.



Assault Rifle w/ Shotgun, Grenade Launcher & Sniper Scope


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 21, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Assault Rifle w/ Shotgun, Grenade Launcher & Sniper Scope



don't forget the fixed bayonet.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2011)

Most complete CMA

Xingyizhangwingsandajiaobaichang Li Futpaiheibei Shaolintantuiquan


----------



## Jenna (Jul 21, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Most complete CMA
> 
> Xingyizhangwingsandajiaobaichang Li Futpaiheibei Shaolintantuiquan


It is just a pity that there is nobody around to teach it any more.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2011)

Jenna said:


> It is just a pity that there is nobody around to teach it any more.



Well&#8230;you know&#8230;for the right price&#8230;.$$$$$$$$$$

Sifu clfsean, sifu Flying Crane, sifu mook jong man and sifu Xue Sheng could be persuaded to teach it :EG:


:uhyeah:


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 21, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well&#8230;you know&#8230;for the right price&#8230;.$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> Sifu clfsean, sifu Flying Crane, sifu mook jong man and sifu Xue Sheng could be persuaded to teach it :EG:
> 
> ...



yes, that long title was just the complete name of the most complete and terrifyingly effective system that we who are "in the know" refer to in shorthand as, "XUE FU".  

I am proud to be the West Coast (USA) representative, and NUMBER TWO in XUE_FU!  I AM NUMBER TWO!!  I AM NUMBER TWO!!


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 21, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well&#8230;you know&#8230;for the right price&#8230;.$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> Sifu clfsean, sifu Flying Crane, sifu mook jong man and sifu Xue Sheng could be persuaded to teach it :EG:
> 
> ...



I must say, I didn't know we had a couple of other Regional Representatives...I always thought it was just the two of us.

Welcome aboard, gentlemen!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2011)

Flying Crane said:


> yes, that long title was just the complete name of the most complete and terrifyingly effective system that we who are "in the know" refer to in shorthand as, "XUE FU".
> I am proud to be the West Coast (USA) representative, and NUMBER TWO in XUE_FU! I AM NUMBER TWO!! I AM NUMBER TWO!!




Yes Xuefu is the most awesome and dangerous art in the galaxy....of that there is no doubt and you are most certainly the head guy on the west coast... I mean as long as I am not on the west coast...and generally I'm not...it is just too far west.



Flying Crane said:


> I must say, I didn't know we had a couple of other Regional Representatives...I always thought it was just the two of us.
> 
> Welcome aboard, gentlemen!




Now you see what happens when you don't make the meetings 

I am not talking about the most awesome and dangerous art of xuefu... To be honest I am not sure the OP is worthy you learn it... I am talking only about the sub-style (which is pure CMA ) and the...minor league, if you will, as it compares to xuefu.. the style Xingyizhangwingsandajiaobaichang Li Futpaiheibei Shaolintantuiquan


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 21, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yes Xuefu is the most awesome and dangerous art in the galaxy....of that there is no doubt and you are most certainly the head guy on the west coast... I mean as long as I am not on the west coast...and generally I'm not...it is just too far west.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm certain the OP is NOT worthy of learning it, not even the second-rate (yet still vastly superior to anything else other than Proper Xue Fu) minor league XLFS quan.  It's just not in the cards for him.

and for the record, I don't think I got the emails, and didn't know we were having meetings.  It's been a ***** to travel recently.  And I had a head cold.  So I've got excuses...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2011)

Flying Crane said:


> I'm certain the OP is NOT worthy of learning it, not even the second-rate (yet still vastly superior to anything else other than Proper Xue Fu) minor league XLFS quan. It's just not in the cards for him.
> 
> and for the record, I don't think I got the emails, and didn't know we were having meetings. It's been a ***** to travel recently. And I had a head cold. So I've got excuses...



Well I sent the message via the ninja dispatch service... hey wait a minute...did you dispatch the dispatcher...AGAIN!!!!!
I TOLD them not to sneak up on you&#8230;&#8230; sheeesh&#8230; I need to find another delivery service


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 21, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well I sent the message via the ninja dispatch service... hey wait a minute...did you dispatch the dispatcher...AGAIN!!!!!
> I TOLD them not to sneak up on you&#8230;&#8230; sheeesh&#8230; I need to find another delivery service




...damn...i had a feeling that one was a problem...


----------



## threethirty (Jul 24, 2011)

I can only speak from my own very limited experience but I do Hung Fa Yi Wing Chun, and we train in all ranges.


----------



## Neijia (Mar 24, 2012)

Not the name, its the teacher.  Here is the checklist

1. Kicks and punching long rang
2. Long range and short range footwork, circular and angular footwork
3, Body contacts
4. Close range kicking and striking
5. Internal work, breath work
6. massage, herbs, bone setting acupuncture and medicine
7. 108  joint locks
8. 36 throws and theories of shuai jiao
9. Special methods of power generation
10. Gongs and jins of special development
11.  18 classical weapons including modern weapons
12.  Groundfighting and grappling (not the same thing) upright groundfighting is found in some of the more complete  systems

Character principle theories. 

If a system has these things they can be complete and lead you from jing to qi to shen and will likely have the complete Pai including spiritual training.


This exists and is taught at some schools.  I am not giving the name of the systems that offer this because it is misleading to follow a brand.  Some of the systems have all of this and never show it except to one student.  You won't know if your teacher has this unless you follow the system to completion.  Whether you found it or not depends on your luck.  Some really loser looking systems are secretly great.


----------

